# Another failed IVF cycle - implantation failure?



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

I got a   today.  It is my 2nd IVF cycle.  I had 1 8 cell and 1 16 cell embie transferred and was on 800mg cyclogest.  On my 1st cycle, I had 2 2 cell embies transferred and was on 400mg cyclogest.  We are planning to do another cycle in a couple of months, but am now worried and scared that it will fail to implant again.  Is this something I really need to look into, or are 2 failed IVF cycles quite normal?  Admittedly, I did get further on the 2 WW.  Last time I only got to Day 3.  Could it even be a progesterone issue and do I need to have a progesterone injection?

Many thanks,

PJ xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi.

Really sorry to hear about your BFN  

The only way to know if you need a different form of progesterone is to have your progesterone levels checked and I don´t think they did that for you but bearing in mind what happened in the first cycle injections is not a bad idea but not all clinics will consider them.

The types of things I say to couples to check after being unsuccessful are as follows:

a) When did you last have a uterine check done in the form of either a hysteroscopy, aqua scan or hycosy? Could there be anything such as polyps or fibroids affecting implantation?

b) What was the level of fertilisation? Is there any issues on that side?

c) A further area is clotting factors checking if the blood is too thick and not flowing as it should.

d) Have you been tested for chlamydia as this can also affect things. Not all clinics do this.

I hope this gives you some ideas to discuss with your clinic.

Ruth


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you so much, Ruth,

That gives me some really sound starting points.  When would they need to check progesterone?  During the stimms?  Also, is this quite usual to have 2 failed cycles - up to the implantation stage, everything was going so well.  I know this is such an enigmatic part of the whole IVF process.  I am investigating improving the blood flow to the uterus via acupuncture and chinese medicine, but obviously I want to attack this from all angles, before I go through another cycle.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated!

Thanks again,

PJ xxxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

They should have checked while you were on the progesterone and before pregnancy test.

Unfortunately there is no exact number of cycles you may have before success as there are so many factors involved.

I have a couple of patients go down the acupuncture line to improve blood flow so a good angle to go down.

Ruth


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh that is interesting, because I never had progesterone checked during a cycle.  I could request that when I go back for my follow-up consult.  Yes, the more I read about acupuncture, the more I am convinced it will help, let's hope  .

Thank you so much for your help and for being on this site, it is such a blessing for us all...

PJ xx


----------

